# 4ft planted rainbow tank



## Alasse

Not fully planted as yet, but getting there. DIY substrate has clay in it so scuse the cloudiness, it will settle down once the filter works on it a bit


----------



## Alasse

Than this morning - clearing nicely, stems straightening out


----------



## Romad

Very nice :thumbsup:


----------



## lilnaugrim

You always have the most beautiful tanks! I'm jealous of your massive amounts of plants! haha


----------



## Alasse

lilnaugrim said:


> You always have the most beautiful tanks! I'm jealous of your massive amounts of plants! haha


Thanks guys

All the plants have multiplied from one original lot i bought. I just keep trimming the originals and adding them to other tanks
All of these originated from the 2.6ft planted i have


----------



## lilnaugrim

Yeah, that's true, if I didn't sell off all my trimmings, I'd be loaded like you haha.


----------



## Alasse

Started planting the foreground


----------



## Alasse

Updated photo


----------



## jeaninel

Beautiful scaping. Good job! :thumbsup:


----------



## Alasse

I redid the tank, the rainbows tool a liking to the sunset hygro and decimated the leaves....sods lol

Still a ways to go before it clears. The substrate has quite a bit of clay content, which naturally i stirred up while redoing the tank


----------

